# RealTek Ethernet



## arden123 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in the process or building a home media server and back up NAS. The original plan was to use FreeNAS but found that neither that or FreeBSD 9 seemed to recognize my on-board NIC card. To test the hardware I've but a simple set up using Debian and that works. I'm moving onto phase two of the setup of adding more disks and raiding them. I'm wondering if my card is supported in FreeBSD here is the output from my lspci(8) 

```
nas-drive ~ # lspci | grep Ethernet                                                                                                                                                         
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
nas-drive ~ #
```


----------



## gkbsd (Aug 22, 2014)

On my Shuttle router running FreeBSD 10-STABLE,  RTL8111G is supported, but it is not in FreeBSD 10-RELEASE. FreeBSD sees it as "re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet>".

Guillaume


----------

